# Has the Kindle changed the way you pick books to buy?



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

I've gotten my (physical) books online for a long time since there are no good bookstores close to where I live. I used to check out the reviews, both editorial and reader reviews, read the description and blurbs and everything I could find, before spending my hard-earned money.

I haven't had my Kindle for very long but I find I buy books very differently now. I come across books mostly by chance and then go to Amazon to check them out. I hardly even bother to read the book description and don't check out the reviews at all. Just go straight to reading the sample. If the sample is interesting I just go ahead and order the full book. If I'm not sure, I check reviews before deciding. But if I'm not impressed with the sample I don't bother with the book at all, even if I know the reviews are good because it seems obvious that the book is just not for me, even if it is a good one.

I'm wondering if the first few pages impression is even more important now than it was before.

What do you think?


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

First let me start with I don't have a Kindle...yet. Christmas is almost here and I'm 99.9% sure mine is sitting under the tree! I do have Kindle for PC and I don't know if it's changed the way I pick, but I certainly choose more of them! With DTB's, the shipping always killed my choices, or least the quantity of them. More often than not, the shipping was more than the book that I wanted. Now it's a simple click and I've got it. Though I haven't yet, I'm even open to buying a ten dollar ebook since I don't have to pay shipping. It's just too darned convenient!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I used to read samples, but I never do now.  I still mostly rely on recommendations from friends or reviews.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to go browse through the local B&N every Sunday morning to see if anything struck my fancy. Now I only go once every three months or so. I have gotten used to just browsing though the Kindle store and reading through the recommendations of a newsletter from my favorite mystery book store.

Mostly I still go to the bookstore to look through the science fiction section, the selection is miserable from the Kindle store.


Mike


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

It really hasn't changed how I read -- I do download and read samples, but before I had the Kindle I used the "look inside this book" feature to do the same thing, or browsed the book in person at the bookstore. I'm picky about what I read, so I don't blind-buy no matter how well-reviewed a book is ... there are too many books to choose from, no reason to pick something I don't think I'll love!

The one thing I do differently now is that I grab public-domain classics with abandon. I have tons of Victorian lit on my Kindle.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I used to browse the brick and mortar book store for new stuff by authors I like or just browse titles and then read the blurb (if a book didn't have a blurb, it didn't get bought).  Now I browse the kindle store for new stuff by authors I like.  And check out stuff by indie authors on the board.  I tend not to sample.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I've never got into the sample thingy so I still make my purchasing decisions the same way I always have.

I suppose if my TBR pile ever ran out I might do a few samples but that ain't ever gonna happen.  Most of my purchases are impulse buys, if it's something I'm pretty certain I will like I just buy it and it to my pile.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Have learned the hard way to sample first, although have bought on impulse here and there. I'm more likely to give new authors a chance now, a mix of price and the ability to check out a few pages before downloading the book--it was often too expensive and difficult to do that with "real" books.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's changing the way I shop, but the metamorphosis isn't quite complete.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I wouldn't say it changes how I read just that I know I read more and a wider variety of books now. Indie authors for one, were some that I never bought before owning my Kindle. I do use the sample feature but probably not as much as I thought I would. I mostly go by reviews here and recommendations from people that read the same type of books that I do.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

I won't be opening my new Kindle till Christmas morning, but I'm sure I'll be reading samples.  I also suspect I might be drawn to shorter books. At least in the beginning.

Joan Hall Hovey


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm much more apt to try someone new now since there are so many bargain books and freebies out there.  I still buy the authors I have stuck with for a while, but it's broadened my horizons.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

"... and then Buffy staked Edward..."  Love it!


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

CathyQuinn said:


> "... and then Buffy staked Edward..." Love it!


I found this T Shirt a few years ago and HAD to have it. It made me giggle insanely.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I use the sample feature quite a bit, especially if the book description and reviews haven't swayed me one way or the other. I have started reading more books that I may not have gravitated toward in a bookstore, but the big thing for me is how many new authors I've read/discovered with my kindle.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I have always read reviews and samples, but now it is a lot easier for those to convince me to buy a book. And I have discovered many new genres that I would never have looked at before the Kindle.


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

I would say that I definitely buy more books using my Kindle.  I agree with the other posters, inexpensive books I tend to buy and try.  I rarely read samples (although my brother does all the time to find new authors).  Books that cost a bit more I tend to read more reviews and put more effort into it.  The only thing that is really different is that I read less library books and very few used books.


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

It's changed things, but I am not sure how... or as others have said it's in progress.  

I am definitely more experimental, but usually only for bargain and free books.  In fact, I think I've probably saved money on the initial stage because I have been reading more public domain books and have a TBR list that keeps me from exploring the higher priced books that I might normally buy.  

I haven't tried the samples, yet, but I know I would if that might help in a decision to buy or not.  Then again, I might just utilize a library in those borderline cases.  

I do find that the boards here and elsewhere have inspired some reading decisions, usually indirectly.  A top or discussion intrigues me to try a book, so I do.  Ultimately, my reading has been reinspired, and I am most thankful for it broadening my reading habits.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I never used to read samples--now I almost always do.  I am buying more books now than I was two years ago, mainly because I can get them cheaper.  I had become a pretty solid library reader--I am ashamed to admit, I haven't been to the library more than...maybe twice this year!!!


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes. I buy more now because of it.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

It has in that i'm now reading samples of indie authors work and trying them out, but I still love to browse in book shops I just list what I want to check out later on kindle (book shops must hate me!).  If a book is not available on Kindle it can effect if I buy it, if I list two books with equal apppeal and one is on kindle and one is not then it's the one on Kindle that gets bought.  Theres no excuse for major publishers new releases to not be available for e-readers if its an old re-issue however i'm more forgiving.


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

The one thing that it's changed for me is with the availability of free and bargain books, I'm trying out a lot more books that I wouldn't have read otherwise.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Its allowed me to find "similar" authors, but much lesser-known. Not that less-erknown is worse!! On the contrary, some of the lesser-known folks have been some of my best reads this year.


----------



## Cavaguy (Nov 28, 2010)

CathyQuinn said:


> I've gotten my (physical) books online for a long time since there are no good bookstores close to where I live.
> What do you think?


Great thread.

I used to hate going into shops to buy books--Especially the airport before a holiday.

Amazon and Kindle have removed all the pain for me.

To me the opening line/ page is less important as you can now read more for free than making, sometimes, wrong instantaneous decisions.

S


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Absolutely, before I got my kindle I was never able to go to a stack of over 16,000  books and pick any of them that I want and just take them to own for free.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I do read books I wouldn't of known about before. I'm finishing one about time travel now, and next it will be Space of Junque.  Sounded interesting.

It looks like I may be reading more from Authors I haven't known about before.

So yeah, I am finding books in different ways now...

Lambert


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

It sure has changed the way I pick books to buy.  Even at a used bookstore, it's tough finding something for $1-3.  But the Kindle store is loaded with them.  Plus, thanks to indies, the reading buffet table has about 600,000 new options.  Yummy.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't care for sampling, it hasn't helped me the few times I have tried it. I read reviews and grab up free ones. I have expanded the genera's I usually read, and while I think it saved me money at first, I buy more now so I am back where I was before, but I have a lot more to show for my money. 

I don't refuse to by a kindle book that I would have purchased anyway just because it's the same price on the kindle. I still get DTB's in cases where e-reading is not optimal, like how to build something for instance. 

It's cut way back on book clutter, most fiction I do not read twice, I gladly kindle. The nightstand by my bed is cleaned off, I can actually walk beside my bed!!!

I usually have current books I might want to refer to beside my bed. They get shoved under my bed to make room. Eventually a nest forms, composed of books and stuff I do in bed. My big fear is being on one of those tv shows, either about hoarding or simply being messy.    

I am controlling it with my kindle.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Sampling hasn't worked for me either.  Basically, if I make it through the sample I buy the book because I'm already vested in it.  Usually, if I give up on a book, its several chapters in before I finally just put it down.  Or I close it out one night and just forget to go back to it again.  

My buying has changed though.  I was a thrift store book buyer.  I would just pick up whatever looked interesting at Goodwill.  I found a lot of really good books and a lot of ok books and some really awful ones that way.  Now, I read "suggestions" here on KB, click on "related" books on amazon, read a good majority of reviews and always read the book description.  The only thing that has stayed the same is that if its free, I hardly ever pass it up..  well, actually even that has changed lately as I have passed up a lot of the books that have been free since probably September.  So I guess my book buying is still evolving too!

I'm also buying for more than me, where before kindle I was a selfish book buyer  ROFL!  I didn't buy books for my husband unless he specifically asked me and the same with my son.  now I go looking for things my husband might enjoy, and that my son might find interesting. My kindle account is full of all kinds of things I might not have ever picked up before, and I find myself reading some of these selections too. 

I think the very best difference of all though is Indie authors.  I absolutely love reading Indie authors, it consists of more than 80% of my reading.


----------



## mareyeka (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't read samples- I've downloaded a few but never really seem to get around to reading them.

But my buying books has definitely changed. I'll give new authors a chance now more than I did with paper books. I'll buy more impulse books now and I also don't feel as guilty when I ditch a book because I didn't like it.


----------

